# What do you love about this game?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all what do you love about this great game?

I love teeing off when its still dark and finding my tee shoot. Just to watch the sun come up.

- Walking the course when there is still dew on the grass.

- The fact that you can be having a bad hole and then have a great chip up or sink a 10 metre putt and everything feel good again.

- The time spent with mates on the course. 

- The fact that you say great job (and a few other choice words) to your playing partners after they have a good shot because golf is a game you play against yourself.

- The beers your playing partners have to buy if they don't make the ladies tee.

- The fact it is a game for all ages. I've picked up some very handy tips from people the over side of 70.

and lastly the love the fact that golf brings us all to this site to chat, swap pointers and poke fun at each other.


----------



## BoilerGTI (May 5, 2008)

the fact that golf keeps you coming back for more, whether you shoot 70 or 103. 

the fact that golf teaches life lessons that can be applied anywhere.

the fact that golf is a gentlemans game...none of this steroid b.s. from baseball, no cheating scandles, nothing...just pure sport.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

BoilerGTI said:


> the fact that golf keeps you coming back for more, whether you shoot 70 or 103.
> 
> the fact that golf teaches life lessons that can be applied anywhere.
> 
> the fact that golf is a gentlemans game...none of this steroid b.s. from baseball, no cheating scandles, nothing...just pure sport.





Surtees said:


> Hi all what do you love about this great game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this says it all


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

One perfect shot a day is enough to keep me coming back. Years ago when I played scratch, I came home remembering only the bad shots that always cost me. Now, my game has deteriorated as I've gotten older, but I find I come home remembering the good shots. I sometimes wonder if I don't like it better this way.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I love every second while playing golf. Golf is my passion. It makes me relax and have fun with some friends. My friends and I usually planned on a San Diego golf vacation twice every month. It makes me appreciate more the beauty of nature.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Something else I like about golf is the variety of architectural styles of courses we can play these days. Not so long ago, to play a links course, you had to go to Europe. Now, there are places like Whistling Straits or Bandon Dunes, not to mention many others. Yet the differences within golf are still like night and day.

Some courses are hilly. Some are flat. Some have water. Some have trees. Some have sand traps. Some have grassy mounds that look like elephants were buried under them. Bent grass greens. Bermuda greens. Beach sand. Crushed gravel sand. Open fairways. Tight fairways. Forced carries. Open areas to run the ball up. Fast greens. Slow greens... I could go on and on...

But, at the heart of it all is the same game, with the same intention that within whatever skill and luck God granted each of, to get the ball in the cup in the fewest possible strokes.

What other game plays on a field that is different every time? What other game plays on a field where the same course is different, just by virtue of pin positions every time you play it?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The fact that my golf game is all "on me", with no outside help is one of the reasons I like about the game. I picked the clubs I play. I pick the ball I use. I pick the area of the tee box I want to start a hole from. I pick the shot needed at the moment. I pick ball landing locations. I pick the golf courses I play on. The bad shots I hit are my own, as are the good ones. Even though I don't like to hit into bad situations, I do relish the imaginary thought process I have to use on how to get out those bad situations. In some respects being able to hit a long sweeping slice from behind a tree, and have the ball land on the green, is just as good as a GIR from a clean lie from the fairway. Obviously not the shot I want, but still fun to pull off on (rare) occasions. Basically it's just me against myself, and old Mother Nature when playing. Meeting new "golf friends", in addition to golfing with old friends, and family are all special reasons to play this game. Heck, I have even made a few bucks with some business deals contrived while on the golf course. My reasons, and the those posted by others do it for me. While I am at it I need to throw in "cart girls", and the "19th Hole", during, and after a round of golf as other good reasons to golf.


----------

